# Tonge & District Canine Society 31/7/11



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Today at Tonge & District my wee man Ace won his class against his sister and then won Best Puppy then went omn to win the Pastoral Puppy Group ands all this at just his 2nd show


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

What a star! :thumbup: You must be so proud of him - and of his sister and Bruce too!

Are you going to WKC?


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Spellweaver said:


> What a star! :thumbup: You must be so proud of him - and of his sister and Bruce too!
> 
> Are you going to WKC?


Nope not doing WKC will be at SKC thou and city of Birmingham


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Fabulous day - very well done 

Just discovered my eldest show girls half brother (same mum) went RBIS at the same show


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

leoti said:


> Today at Tonge & District my wee man Ace won his class against his sister and then won Best Puppy then went omn to win the Pastoral Puppy Group ands all this at just his 2nd show


Well done to you both


----------



## LouisD (Jul 10, 2011)

Fantastic result.

I have just seen your win on the topshowdogs.co.uk website

Well done Ace, I love his show name 'James Bond' he is certainly licensed to thrill.:smile5:


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

swarthy said:


> Fabulous day - very well done
> 
> Just discovered my eldest show girls half brother (same mum) went RBIS at the same show


he did he was a lovely lad , really liked him and it was well deserved


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

woo well done


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

:thumbup: Yay, way to go Ace - well done to you all. You have definitely bred 2 winning pups there, you must be sooooo proud. Think I might have to come and doggynap them


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

BeagleOesx said:


> :thumbup: Yay, way to go Ace - well done to you all. You have definitely bred 2 winning pups there, you must be sooooo proud. Think I might have to come and doggynap them


No chance of dognapping them there under 24 hour guard lol lol lol

here is two piccys from the show


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Lovely pics, the close up pic is so gorgeous.


----------

